# Seasonality of desert boots



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Are desert boots seasonal? Since they are a lighter color of suede, should they only be worn in the summer (which most don't consider to be suede boot season)? Or are they still appropriate in the fall and into winter?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't think so, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

They are appropriate for the dry season, the hot season, the sandy season, and the windy season.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clarks desert boots can be had in any one of several different hide finishes. While the Originals may have been constructed of light suede and it might be argued a light colored suede is not for winter wear, several of the other options could very well be appropriate for winter wear. I have a pair made in the optional "beeswax leather, " which features a smooth, darker brown finish that I think could be worn during the colder months.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought about getting a pair in the beeswax leather, which seems really cool. On my friend's pair, the soles are black. Not dirty, not even "soiled," but fully black. Has this happened to yours? I don't really want black soles on my brown shoes, although the way I go through shoes, I assume I'd ruin them before I'd turn them black. Nevertheless, I have put off getting a pair because of it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The soles on both pair of my desert boots have turned pretty much black, from substantial use. I'm not sure what it is about the plantation crepe soles but, they really do attract grime to them. This has happened with a crepe soled pair of Clarks Wallabees as well. It is my least favored aspect of the shoes but, it is a comfortable platform to walk upon!


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

I've always thought of them as warm-weather footwear, originating as they did in the British Eighth Army's (I think) North African campaign in WW II. The need then was for a light, but sturdy, boot for use in this desert campaign, and the rugged suede/heavy crepe sole Desert Boot was the solution. It now seems that any ankle boot with a heavy crepe sole is given this name, but the originals were light-colored suede. To my eye, this kind of footwear would look out-of-place in the colder seasons.


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

I only wear my brown suede Clark Wallabee's during the cooler months. I think that suede just doesn't seem right during warmer months. And the crepe soles on my Wallabees are black too. I don't think there is much you can do about that. But, in my opinion, they look better that way....


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

The problem with desert boots is that they never seem to be quite right. In summer just a bit too warm and in winter rather slippery in the wet! But as others have said they always look good - provided the upper colour and material is appropriate. The soles do discolour but I don't mind that.

I wear them all year round in our 'temperate climate.'


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 4, 2007)

I own the aforementioned beeswax version, my favorite casual shoes - with a heavy emphasis on 'casual' due to the rustic styling, broken-in appearance and the dirt attracting soles.

They're my favorite pub kickers but alas, I don't think they're appropriate for the winter season. Last winter confirmed this for me. The crepe soles seem to transfer the cold from the ground into the toebox and the unfinished leather seam that binds the upper to the sole tends to invite moisture. 

This was reconfirmed last night when I left the house in semi-rainy, 30'ish degree farenheit weather. 

I'm hanging my desert boots up for the season.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

May I ask for some suggestions on what to wear with desert boots? I've had my eye on a brown suede pair for years but haven't pulled the trigger due to a lack of vision on my part for what I can wear with them. Help!


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I wear mine with khakis and with lighter-color odd trousers. 

I agree with Roger that they're warm-weather footwear.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

How horrifically bad would it be to wear the brown suede Clarks desert boot with a tweedy suit? Would the width of the trouser opening and/or presence of turn ups be a factor? The toe area is not terribly sleek. But then again compared to many shoes today, the toe box on the Clarks boots is a picture of sophistication :-/

OTOH these things are very comfortable and cheap.

























And the cola suede? I already wear these with odd jackets & trousers.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

rocco said:


> How horrifically bad would it be to wear the brown suede Clarks desert boot with a tweedy suit? Would the width of the trouser opening and/or presence of turn ups be a factor? The toe area is not terribly sleek. But then again compared to many shoes today, the toe box on the Clarks boots is a picture of sophistication :-/


I think the Clark's boot in all colours is better for warm weather casual wear. I saw warm weather because of the crepe sole and light weight, and casual because of the contrast stitching, crepe sole, laces, and eyelets. So IMO there are better suede chukka boots to wear with tweed. They will also cost more. The Crockett & Jones 'Chiltern' and the more sleek 'Chetbury' come to mind. They are both much more appropriate for tweed suits and winter wear than the Clark's. But like the Clark's, they can be worn very casually too. C&J also have the 'Chukka,' which is unlined and better suited for warm weather.


----------



## Jackdaws (May 28, 2008)

*Year round.*

I think you can wear desert boots, light or dark, year round. They always look great with dark jeans or any khakis.


----------

